# Rough knob tailed gecko



## Netteddragon (Nov 5, 2014)

*Smooth knob tailed gecko*

Hey guys so I was reading about smooth knob tailed geckos and they look really cool I heard they don't need a heat lamp or mat is this true because if it is I might consider getting a pair

cheers


----------



## Native_EWD (Nov 5, 2014)

If your looking for a reptile that doesn't require heat, maybe you should think about another hobby? Heat is critical to reptiles. There are a few which you can keep alive with minimal heat or certain situations, BUT there lives will benefit so much more with a heat source. Why can't you supply them with heat?


----------



## Chris1 (Nov 5, 2014)

im confused, the title says rough knob tailed geckos, but youre talking about smooth knob tailed geckos,...(n levis?) to the best of my knowledge its thick tailed geckos (u milli) that dont require heat, (i keep my milli in my gecko room with ambient temps of around 24C) i keep rough knobs and they require a heat source, im pretty sure smooth knob tails also require heat.


----------



## Netteddragon (Nov 5, 2014)

Native_EWD said:


> If your looking for a reptile that doesn't require heat, maybe you should think about another hobby? Heat is critical to reptiles. There are a few which you can keep alive with minimal heat or certain situations, BUT there lives will benefit so much more with a heat source. Why can't you supply them with heat?


 I don't mind having to get a heat mat, but a heat lamp won't work for me. I'm really interested in reptiles I was just asking a question, no need to get agressive

- - - Updated - - -



Chris1 said:


> im confused, the title says rough knob tailed geckos, but youre talking about smooth knob tailed geckos,...(n levis?) to the best of my knowledge its thick tailed geckos (u milli) that dont require heat, (i keep my milli in my gecko room with ambient temps of around 24C) i keep rough knobs and they require a heat source, im pretty sure smooth knob tails also require heat.


 yeah sorry, found out cant get rough tails in Victoria, so I edited it but couldn't edit the topic. So would an smooth tail be fine with a heat mat?


----------



## Native_EWD (Nov 5, 2014)

No aggression here, Your posts are coming off as, I want reptiles, but don't want to provide them with the essentials, that is how I've been reading them. What is the problem with heat lamps?


----------



## Reptiles101 (Nov 5, 2014)

I though you were getting marbled geckos at one stage, I think you need to do some research ... All species of Australian Knob-tailed geckos species require some sort of heating in the form of a heat mat or heat cord as these geckos really enjoy heating and keeps them happy and healthy ... Maybe stick to keeping a marbled gecko as they don't require any heating and are very basic, perfect for someone like yourself. Once your confident with keeping marbled geckos you can then move up and keep a thick-tailed gecko or Knob-tailed gecko (N.Levis and N.Pilbaraensis) are very easy to keep as long as basic husbandry is provided eg. heat mat and a moist burrow there very basic. Also Rough Knob-Tailed Geckos are on advance license in Victoria


----------



## Thyla (Nov 6, 2014)

Knob-tailed geckos (both Smooth and Rough types) need under substrate heating. This can be from a heat mat (don't use the green ones because they're shonky) or heat cord routed into wood with either insulator tape or tiles on-top.
Whichever you go with, you should have it hooked up to a thermostat to control and regulate the temperature at the hot end (around 31 celcius).

They are nocturnal species and should *not* be given a heat lamp or globe for heating. Only an infa-red globe can be used for viewing purposes but temps should be monitored to not get too hot for them.


----------

